# BBQ time



## turd ferguson (Mar 11, 2005)

Living in SD you can almost BBQ all year. Summer time I think I bbq almost 4-5 days a week. here is one of my favorite marinades from steve raichlen. post up your best bbq.

Teriyaki marinade good for 3-4 pounds of meat. I usually let it marinate about 12 hours. with less strain, boil and reduce the marinade for a mop sauce

1/2 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup mirin
1/4 cup honey
1/4 cup sesame oil
4 slices of fresh ginger smashed with a cleaver
3 garlic cloves smashed
3 green onions, white part smashed and green finely chopped

feeling saucey throw in 1/2 cup of orange or tangerine juice

stir all the ingredients and throw in the meat.


----------



## Freejay (Mar 11, 2005)

turd ferguson said:
			
		

> Living in SD you can almost BBQ all year. Summer time I think I bbq almost 4-5 days a week. here is one of my favorite marinades from steve raichlen. post up your best bbq.
> 
> Teriyaki marinade good for 3-4 pounds of meat. I usually let it marinate about 12 hours. with less strain, boil and reduce the marinade for a mop sauce
> 
> ...



Add a little liquid smoke to that for a real winner!


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 11, 2005)

sounds good i might have to give it a try


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 12, 2005)

1/3 Dale's sauce
2/3 Lee n Perrins worcestershire
McCormick Montreal Steak Seasoning sprinkled on top
Smoke for 2 - 3 hrs over water pan using wood from pecan tree

Best steaks I've ever had - and I've eaten hundreds of them.


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 12, 2005)

You young guys today are so domestic. You even have recipes and everything. It's cute. I'm going to go and ask my wife if we own a stove. I've always wondered how the food gets cooked at my house.


----------



## tee (Mar 12, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> You young guys today are so domestic. You even have recipes and everything. It's cute. I'm going to go and ask my wife if we own a stove. I've always wondered how the food gets cooked at my house.




Ouch, what a SLAM!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 12, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Ouch, what a SLAM!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


I'm just jerking their chains. No slam intended, but my wife says that big white thing I use to set my beverages on in the kitchen is a stove. She says SHE cooks. I thought someone delivered it from my Moms' every night. Now she's mad at me. Thanks a freaking lot you guys.


----------



## tee (Mar 12, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> I'm just jerking their chains. No slam intended, but my wife says that big white thing I use to set my beverages on in the kitchen is a stove. She says SHE cooks. I thought someone delivered it from my Moms' every night. Now she's mad at me. Thanks a freaking lot you guys.



Note to self: NEVER let the ol' lady read what I type at Anasci.


----------



## Freejay (Mar 12, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> I'm just jerking their chains. No slam intended, but my wife says that big white thing I use to set my beverages on in the kitchen is a stove. She says SHE cooks. I thought someone delivered it from my Moms' every night. Now she's mad at me. Thanks a freaking lot you guys.




Oh yeah...what are they calling it now...."METROSEXUAL"  LOL!!  I was always a better cook than my ex-wife!  Although she really knew her way arround an iron!  I never could get those creases right!! LOL


----------



## tee (Mar 12, 2005)

If I used an iron, I woudl probably burn the house down. Same with attempting to cook.


----------



## turd ferguson (Mar 12, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> You young guys today are so domestic. You even have recipes and everything. It's cute. I'm going to go and ask my wife if we own a stove. I've always wondered how the food gets cooked at my house.



isnt the rule "if your girl cant cook she can fuck and if she can fuck she can't cook", maybe my dad told me that.....anyway my girl cant cook and apparently yours can.....
here is a pic for you along those lines


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 12, 2005)

turd ferguson said:
			
		

> she can fuck



See, that's what I thought the stove was for.


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 12, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> You young guys today are so domestic. You even have recipes and everything. It's cute. I'm going to go and ask my wife if we own a stove. I've always wondered how the food gets cooked at my house.



Dude - here's how I cook.  First I go out into the woods with a ass-kickin, leg-amputatin Husqvarna 365 chainsaw with 20" bar and drop a tree or 2.  Then I take a skull-crushin' 20lb sledge and drive a razor-sharp wedge straight through the logs (with one motherf'n swing) to split it up.  Then I take those split logs and stack em up inside my 500lb black-iron smoker, which sits on my back porch - nowhere near the kitchen.  Then I set the stack ablaze - kawooooooooosh!!!!!!!!!!!!  Next I take the thick, bleeding, slabs of beef and chunk em in over that open flame and let them suck up that sweetass smoke for a couple of hours.  When they're done I pull em out and stack em on a tray and stand right there devouring them without no stinkin forks or knives all while suckin down ice-cold beer.  
Now I ask ya - how cute is that?!  And how cute is it that some of you would starve without your little women standing in front of their pretty little stoves preparing your poached salmon in herb butter with breaded eggplant cutlets and maryland crab cakes?


----------



## turd ferguson (Mar 12, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> See, that's what I thought the stove was for.


lol


----------



## Freejay (Mar 16, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> Dude - here's how I cook.  First I go out into the woods with a ass-kickin, leg-amputatin Husqvarna 365 chainsaw with 20" bar and drop a tree or 2.  Then I take a skull-crushin' 20lb sledge and drive a razor-sharp wedge straight through the logs (with one motherf'n swing) to split it up.  Then I take those split logs and stack em up inside my 500lb black-iron smoker, which sits on my back porch - nowhere near the kitchen.  Then I set the stack ablaze - kawooooooooosh!!!!!!!!!!!!  Next I take the thick, bleeding, slabs of beef and chunk em in over that open flame and let them suck up that sweetass smoke for a couple of hours.  When they're done I pull em out and stack em on a tray and stand right there devouring them without no stinkin forks or knives all while suckin down ice-cold beer.
> Now I ask ya - how cute is that?!  And how cute is it that some of you would starve without your little women standing in front of their pretty little stoves preparing your poached salmon in herb butter with breaded eggplant cutlets and maryland crab cakes?



Hey I knew you were Ted Nugent!!!!


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Na - he woulda killed the cow and cut the steaks out himself - lol.
 :chainsaw:


----------



## tordon (Jul 31, 2005)

turd ferguson said:
			
		

> isnt the rule "if your girl cant cook she can fuck and if she can fuck she can't cook", maybe my dad told me that.....anyway my girl cant cook and apparently yours can.....
> here is a pic for you along those lines



what if she can't do either!!!!!.......Guess its time to trade her in on a japanese model....better millage and a smaller box... :sniper:


----------

